# Sorry- meant to put this in there too



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

The Elite series will run Florida Marine Tracks which is heavily laden with high resolution satellite imagery...I see no reason it would not run what's probably a " lesser " program such as the LA program you reference


----------

